# Suche: Profibusstecker



## poppycock (16 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Projekt für die Schule begonnen und benötige für meine selbstgebauten Interfaces Profibus-Stecker.
Leider habe ich jetzt keine Bestellnummer von Siemens parat, aber die Profibus-Stecker sollen *keine* "Huckepackstecker" sein.
Schön wäre es, wenn es kurze Stecker sind.

Drei Profibus-Stecker sollten erstmal reichen.
Bitte macht ein faires Angebot (am besten mit Bestellnummer oder Foto).
Es müssen keine neuen Stecker sein, ich gebe mich auch mit gebrauchtem Zeugs zufrieden, sofern diese nicht schon beim Angucken auseinander fallen oder mir der Dreck entgegen springt! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 April 2009)

Hallo,

einen gute Auswahl findest Du bei *Helmholz*, gibt aber auch noch
andere Hersteller.

Wenn Du in Deinem Schulprojekt Sponsoren erwähnen darfst, dann
kannst Du die Stecker vielleicht gegen eine lobende Erwähnung im 
Projektbericht erwerben. :-D


----------



## poppycock (16 April 2009)

Hallo,

danke für den Link. Ich denke, folgender Stecker ist am besten für das Projekt geeignet:

----------------------------------
Profibusanschlussstecker 90° EasyConnect®, für flexible Leitungen, ohne PG Anschlussbuchse
Bestellnummer: 700-972-0FA50

Features
• Metallisiertes Gehäuse
• Keine verlierbaren Teile
• Schnellanschlusstechnik EasyConnect®
• Visuelle Anschlusskontrolle
• Integrierter Abschlusswiderstand
• 90°-Kabelabgang
• Kleine Bauform
----------------------------------

Es kommt mir so vor, als ob meine Schule einen Vertrag mit Siemens abgeschlossen hat, denn es gibt dort nur Sachen von Siemens, was Automatisierungstechnik betrifft.
Dann wäre es wohl mehr als genial, Stecker von Helmholz zu nehmen.
Natürlich darf ich auch Werbung machen! 
Braucht die Fa. Helmholz eine Bestätigung, dass ich auch wirklich die Schulbank drücke und mich weiterbilde?

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## doublecee (16 April 2009)

poppycock schrieb:


> Es kommt mir so vor, als ob meine Schule einen Vertrag mit Siemens abgeschlossen hat, denn es gibt dort nur Sachen von Siemens, was Automatisierungstechnik betrifft.


 
also bei mir an der schule war das wirklich so ...meine schule war allerdings auch in nürnberg ...da liegt das nahe  

greetz m3nd|


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 April 2009)

Wo bei man natürlich sagen muss das die Siemens-Profibusstecker schon mit die Besten sind. Die von Helmholz kommen dem aber schon sehr nahe... aber ob mir da jemand erklären kann warum der Stecker mit Buchse eine Kreuzschlitzschraube hat und der ohne Stecker eine Schlitzschraube hat ???????


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2009)

*Profibus Stecker*

Hallo,

bei dem Thema fällt mir noch ein, dass ein Hersteller von Profibussteckern da mal irgendwie grössere Probleme mit der Qualität dieser Stecker hatte...
Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Beiträge dazu schon irgendwo im Archiv abgelegt, ich finde das jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht mehr.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Move (17 April 2009)

Hi,

also wenn es eine low cost Variante werden soll und es hier nur um ein Versuchsaufbau geht dann kannste dir besser ganz normale SUB-D-Stecker besorgen und dir die Leitungen selber anfertigen (PIN drei, Pin acht)
In der Regel benötigt man auf kurzer Strecke auch keinen Abschlußwiderstand, funktioniert zu Übungszwecken auf jeden Fall.
Alternativ funktioniert auch ein ganz normales MPI-Kabel zur Verbindung von CPU und einem DP-Teilnehmer.
Gruß


----------



## poppycock (17 April 2009)

@doublecee:
Obwohl meine Schule 450km von Nürnberg entfernt ist, hat wohl wirklich ein Siemens-Vertreter der Schule einen Vertrag andrehen können! 
Kommt mir aber gelegen, weil meine Firma auch auf Siemens setzt.

@Lipperlandstern:
Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum die Stecker mit PG-Buche mit einem Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher befestigt werden können (Schlitz geht aber auch) und die "einfachen" Stecker nur für Schlitzschraubendreher geeignet sind.
Hast du schon was herausgefunden?

@Question_mark:
Jetzt sag aber nicht, dass es sich um Stecker der Fa. Helmholz handelte! 
Wenn das Thema aber schon im Archiv gelandet ist, sollte das Problem mit der Qualität längst behoben sein...

@Move:
Ja, das wird sogar funktionieren, habe auch alles dafür hier rumliegen.
Aber da es sich um eine schulische Projektarbeit mit Vorstellung handelt und nicht nur für privat zum Üben, würde ich doch gerne Profibus-Stecker nehmen. Dann kann ich auch nebenbei die Abschlusswiderstände erwähnen.
Mir geht es dabei um die Abschlusswiderstände und die einfache Erweiterbarkeit des Busstranges.

@Gerhard Bäurle
Ich werde die Fa. Helmholz anschreiben, denn es hat wohl keiner benutzte Profibus-Stecker rumliegen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2009)

poppycock schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde die Fa. Helmholz anschreiben, denn es hat wohl keiner benutzte Profibus-Stecker rumliegen...



Von Helmholz gibt es auch zwei Benutzer hier im Forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1021
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=13079


----------

